# [UCCW] can I use a hotspot to open a folder?



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

I want to set a hot spot to open my "games" folder 
but I can't seem to find any topics on this 
is this even possible??


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not a development question. Moved to general.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

SMH


----------

